# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Question about shower area - linear grate & step down

## anangia

Hello All, 
Need some advice with regards to installation of linear grate. The new shower is going to be 900mm wide by 1200mm long. We are planning to have it as a step down. See image which shows the layout of the bathroom. 
The linear grate will be installed away from the wall (i.e. at the entrance of the shower). So the water will flow to the entrance of the shower. 
Questions:
1. How much step down is OK? 20-25mm? (see attached photo which shows an example of the step down that I have in mind). 
2. Is it OK to install the linear grate so that there is only 5 mil gap on the sides (basically fitting the width of the shower) and 5mil gap at the entrance (at the start of the step down). I have read on sites that it is preferred to have 50mm on the sides The 5mil gap will be siliconed. 
Please advice. 
Thank you.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hello All, 
> Need some advice with regards to installation of linear grate. The new shower is going to be 900mm wide by 1200mm long. We are planning to have it as a step down. See image which shows the layout of the bathroom. 
> The linear grate will be installed away from the wall (i.e. at the entrance of the shower). So the water will flow to the entrance of the shower. 
> Questions:
> 1. How much step down is OK? 20-25mm? (see attached photo which shows an example of the step down that I have in mind).  Stepping down into the shower base improves drainage and containment, but is not always a pretty sight nor the safest option. A walk in shower on the other hand is easy to clean and looks smooth. 
> The depth into the floor will depend on how deep the trough drain is plus the required fall to get the water to flow into it. They are normally held in place by the topping (screed) and providing the slab is substantial enough you should have no problems with small gaps. 
> I would however not use a silicon based sealant, it sticks to anything but almost nothing sticks to it, so when it looks a bit rough down the track you will need to use some very potent chemicals in a confined space to remove every last bit. 
> Oh, and don't forget the all important water stops under the shower screen and the fitment of a puddle flange to ensure trapped water in the screed can get away. 
> 2. Is it OK to install the linear grate so that there is only 5 mil gap on the sides (basically fitting the width of the shower) and 5mil gap at the entrance (at the start of the step down). I have read on sites that it is preferred to have 50mm on the sides The 5mil gap will be siliconed. 
> ...

  Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

